# Paying for my stupidity.



## dpuser18 (Oct 22, 2014)

The last few weeks have been horrible anxiety wise for me. Maybe the worst theyve ever been. Constant shaking and panic attacks almost everyday. Well last night i was feeling a little better and got confident and drank and today i feel like i am dying. I am a HORRIBLE hypochondriac and i literally think im on the verge of dying i have never had a hangover like this in my life. I am shaking terribly, feel so sick, havent ate yet and i just literally am on the verge of going to the hospital because i literally feel like death. Before DP i NEVER got hangovers and now i am having the worst one of my life. Is it normal for hangovers to be like this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2014)

Unfortunately hangovers are so much worse with DP it's ridiculous. It's very normal unfortunately. First cause you most likely haven't drank in a while, so your tolerance is really low, indicating a worse hangover. Also, DP is usually worse the few days after drinking. A trip to the hospital will most likely do nothing but give you fluids and send you on your way if you tell them you drank last night. I would say try to tough it out and if it doesn't get a little better tommorow make an appointment with your primary for Monday. Drinking can absolutely do this, I know from first hand experience.


----------



## SinisterMinister (Oct 14, 2013)

I would avoid drinking alcohol and caffeine while dealing with DP/DR or any anxiety issue.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

Don't be too hard on yourself dpuser. We all make mistakes. In fact, one of the ways we learn, is from our mistakes.

I totally agree with SinisterMinister about avoiding alcohol and caffeine with dp/dr or anxiety. To me, coffee was 'anxiety in a cup'.

Years ago I wanted to print up a T-shirt that said 'Alcohol + Dissociative Disorders = Disaster'. Guess that says enough about how I feel about alcohol...


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

"A trip to the hospital will most likely do nothing but give you fluids and send you on your way if you tell them you drank last night."

^ This. I was paranoid once and experienced this first hand, just about 2 months ago, although my hypochondria led me to believe I was actually suffering from something called delirium tremens. The doctor at the hospital said that it wasn't possible because I didn't drink enough to get that, and they ended up just replenishing my body by putting fluids in me to make up for all that I threw up. It was definitely a scary thing, but ultimately a waste of time and money. I think it was just a really bad hangover, along with my DP/DR, and my hypochondriac paranoid brain that literally made it happen.


----------



## katieq (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, I get hangovers like that too. I basically have quit drinking, and am now the sober friend and designated driver. The hangovers are not worth it. I feel like i'm dying ALL day long and just force myself to sleep the entire day away. It's hell.


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

I know this is an old topic but I seem that I am not alone with having really bad hungovers that convince me that I'm dying. Unfortunately, for me, my DP and alcohol problem go hand in hand because they both seem to cause eachother. The feeling I get from drinking either my DP go away and I feel normal again even if I'm intoxicated which is pretty sad, or I'm just too drunk to care. And then the hangovers the next day are so bad that I will drink to get rid of those. It's like a repeating cycle, and now I'm afraid that if I DON'T drink, I'll wake up feeling like crap, cause that's happened to me before too. It's one big catch 22 and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

Go eat a burger and drink a coke...this always makes me feel better.Having a hangover with DP is no joke!They suck!!!!!


----------

